# Thor's Surgery Pics



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Just got my boy back ( (This Thread) )

Drink of water before heading back.









The battle scar


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Poor guy









Hope he feels better real soon. Give him some kisses from me .


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ouch! Take care Thor!


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Poor Thor!
But hopefully this will have him feeling much better than before once he recovers!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Beautiful job on the incision. That looks like it will heal together nicely. Now for his coat to grow back. When Gracie had her ultrasound it took about 3 months or so. Give him big hugs for me.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

poor baby
lots of hugs and kisses


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

He's funny. Took him out on the leash to go potty. Wife and I sat out on the patio for a bit with him.

He would stare at the wife until she look at him then immediately turn his head to the chuck-it on the patio table, then back to her again.

What a character


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Aww, they just want to keep on keeping on! Thor, I hope you can take it easy to speed up your recovery! Best wishes for healing asap so you can give the chuck-it a go for!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He's handsome even with a shaved rear!







Recover soon!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Awww...someone's feeling better and wants to play --







it's gonna be a long couple of weeks keeping him still. Good luck


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Poor Thor! That's some boo boo.


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

Impressive boo-boo Thor. Get well soon!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Hey Thor, just remember - Chicks dig scars!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

<span style="color: #000099"> *  <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 17pt'>Thor, Get Well Soon!!! </span> </span>  * </span>


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang Hey Thor, just remember - Chicks dig scars!!












Thanks all


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow missed that post, wishing Thor the best!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wow, that's quite an incision! Now you've got Frankenthor!









Glad that he's home and sounds like he's feeling like himself!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Jeff, that looks GOOD! Thor will be feeling like himself in no time. You are doing all the right things with Thor! What a lucky dog he is to have you for a person. Sending happy-healthy-healing vibes to sweetie boy Thor!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowWow, that's quite an incision! Now you've got Frankenthor!


Nah, this is FrankenThor


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Good grief! Whaaaaaa? Did he meet up with an axe-murderer?


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

He had a hockey sack of cysts on his head removed.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thor has been through enough in his young life. Can he please stop all these cysts?? (as I run to the health section to see if there are updates...I know, you said a week







)


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh, that poor boy. My eyes watered when I seen this. I'm just happy he's with someone that will actually take care of it, there are many people that don't care about their pets enough to spend that kind of money making them well. He's a beautiful dog, really gorgeous, I had a Thor when I was a child, too. When we moved to an apartment, the Police Department bought him and he became a K-9 officer! Any dogs named Thor are like superdog!







Get well soon, puppy.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: My Baby Bellathere are many people that don't care about their pets enough to spend that kind of money making them well.


Sad part is in most cases people don't prepare/think about this when getting an animal so should something happen, the pet suffers.

There was no doubt we'd take whatever means to fix our boy, he's family.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Healing vibes being sent your way









I know how much your boys/and all your pets mean to you and DW.

Good luck, can't wait to see Thor back to his self.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

If the surgeon did the internal aspect of things as well as he/she did that staple line, Thor should do very well indeed. 

Hugs to Thor (and family) for this latest round of quilting, and here's hoping there are no more! ID


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: IntuitDog If the surgeon did the internal aspect of things as well as he/she did that staple line, Thor should do very well indeed.


He's an awesome surgeon. Our local vet highly recommended and set us up with him.


----------



## coushattagal (Sep 7, 2004)

What in the world happened to his head - poor boy!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Poor Thor. Hoping he gets better and the cysts go away.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Poor guy. What is up with all those cysts? Does the vet have any theories?


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

His head cysts were removed from our first vet, since retired. The one removed from inside him wasn't known until he opened him up.

I thought cysts were just common among some dogs. Riggs has on near his back which will be removed the next (if) he goes under for something.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Finally got word back, cyst was benign


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Great news! Congratulations!


----------



## knotadork (Jun 12, 2009)

Yea!!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Sadly he's still on leash arrest for the next 6 weeks


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JeffMFinally got word back, cyst was benign


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Great news!!!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Poor Guy, Get well soon. Thank God for people like you, that care...


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

Holy smokes
Sending good thoughts your way


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

